# My $2 Egg Tumbler



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Very happy with how this turned out.

Parts list
Dollarama Snack container 2 for $1.25
90 degree fitting $0.80
zip tie
panty hose 
airline
spare heater suction cup

Tools
Dremel

not overly complicated
here is what it looks like when it all comes together
really like this design because you can open it up easily to get eggs in and out.
stripped a female early just to test it out and its tumbling some eggs as we speak.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice, but don't forget to separate the egg layer with another layer or the adults will suck the eggs through the single layer.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> nice, but don't forget to separate the egg layer with another layer or the adults will suck the eggs through the single layer.


thanks!
its in a fry tank so no worries on that end.


----------

